# Ik ben iemand die je al bent tegengekomen



## robertoflor

hoe vertaal ik het  volgende tekstje in vloeiend Frans(Waals)?

"Hey
Ik ben iemand die je al bent tegengekomen, maar onder een andere naam.
Om gezichtsverlies tegen te gaan, doe ik het via deze weg.

Relatie status?
Hetero?

Groetjes"


----------



## Peterdg

Wel, niet in het Waals: dat is echt iets helemaal anders.

Bonjour,

Je suis quelqu'un que tu as déjà rencontré, mais sous un nom différent.
Pour éviter une perte de prestige, je le fais de cette manière.

Relations?
Hétéro?

Salut.

EDIT: Welkom op het forum!


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Wel, niet in het Waals: dat is echt iets helemaal anders.
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis quelqu'un que tu as déjà recontré, mais sous un nom différent.
> Pour éviter une perte de prestige, je le fais de cette manière.
> 
> Relations?
> Hétéro?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> EDIT: Welkom op het forum!



Ik zou gezichtsverlies toch niet als "perte de prestige" vertalen als het gaat over iets persoonlijks. Kan men gewoon "perte de face" gebruiken.

Eindigen met "salut" doe je trouwens in het Frans niet. Gebruik eerder "amitiés" of zo, of minder persoonlijk "bien à toi".


----------



## Vkngr

Peterdg said:


> Wel, niet in het Waals: dat is echt iets helemaal anders.
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis quelqu'un que tu as déjà *recontré*, mais sous un nom différent.
> Pour éviter une perte de prestige, je le fais de cette manière.
> 
> Relations?
> Hétéro?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> EDIT: Welkom op het forum!



Ik zou hier _*rencontré *_zeggen. Klopt dat ook?


----------



## Peterdg

Vkngr said:


> Ik zou hier _*rencontré *_zeggen. Klopt dat ook?


Het moet ook *rencontré* zijn (da's gewoon een tiepfout in mijn originele post). Ik heb het verbeterd. Bedankt!


----------



## Vkngr

Ahh oké - goed! Geen dank!


----------



## robertoflor

Dankjewel!!!


----------

